# mozzanatos ige



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Hogy modják angolul vagy más nyelven (olasz, spanyol, német...) azt hogy "mozzanatos ige" ?

(csak nem vagyok képes megtalálni a neten ...)

Köszi, előre is.


----------



## jazyk

Talán semelfactive verbs. Nem ismertem ezt a szót.


----------



## Zsanna

jazyk said:


> Talán semelfactive verbs. Nem ismertem ezt a szót.



Igen, ez tényleg jónak tűnik. A biztonság kedvéért azonban lehet, hogy kellene egy kis plusz magyarázat, mert vagy a kifejezést nem fogják érteni, vagy a használatát.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Igen, ez tényleg jónak tűnik. A biztonság kedvéért azonban lehet, hogy kellene egy kis plusz magyarázat, mert vagy a kifejezést nem fogják érteni, vagy a használatát.



Úgy néz ki hogy igen, csak sohasem hallotam, így az ember kissé bizonytalan... Közben találtam még olyat is hogy _momentane verb_, de ott csak finn példa van (amit finnugor anyanyelvem ellenére nem értek )


----------



## Zsanna

Mindig problémás az olyan kifejezések fordítása, amelyek kifejezetten egy nyelven/kultúrán belüli jelenséget jelölnek.
Amennyiben a mozzanatos ige valamilyen képző segítségével jött létre, már bajban vagyunk a fordításával (nem föltétlen az adott szóéval, hanem továbbra is az eredeti fogalommal, amiről itt beszélünk). 
Ilyenkor ritkán kerülhető el az, hogy valami magyarázatot ne adjunk mellé.

Még a példák sem mindig egyszerűek. A *blink* is fordítható _pislog_ vagy _pislant_ formában és csak az utóbbi a mozzanatos ige.
Vagy találtam pl. a kezdő értelmet (vagy a beállás mozzanatát) kifejező típusra olyan példát, hogy _lázad_ és a pillanatnyi cselekvés kifejezésére pedig olyat, hogy _érkezik_ - kettő között viszont nem nagyon érzek élesen elhatárolódó különbséget, legalábbis pillanatnyilag. 
A befejezettséget talán jobban lehet érezni ilyen példákból, mint _leír_, _megtanul_, _zuhan_, _toppant_, _érint_, _lövell_, _pöndörít_.
(Viszont a képzőit érdemes összegyűjtögetni, mert összeségében már egész jó képt ad a témáról - persze ez is inkább a nyelvet beszélőnek először.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Mindig problémás az olyan kifejezések fordítása, amelyek kifejezetten egy nyelven/kultúrán belüli jelenséget jelölnek.
> Amennyiben a mozzanatos ige valamilyen képző segítségével jött létre, már bajban vagyunk a fordításával (nem föltétlen az adott szóéval, hanem továbbra is az eredeti fogalommal, amiről itt beszélünk).
> Ilyenkor ritkán kerülhető el az, hogy valami magyarázatot ne adjunk mellé.
> 
> Még a példák sem mindig egyszerűek. A *blink* is fordítható _pislog_ vagy _pislant_ formában és csak az utóbbi a mozzanatos ige.
> Vagy találtam pl. a kezdő értelmet (vagy a beállás mozzanatát) kifejező típusra olyan példát, hogy _lázad_ és a pillanatnyi cselekvés kifejezésére pedig olyat, hogy _érkezik_ - kettő között viszont nem nagyon érzek élesen elhatárolódó különbséget, legalábbis pillanatnyilag.
> A befejezettséget talán jobban lehet érezni ilyen példákból, mint _leír_, _megtanul_, _zuhan_, _toppant_, _érint_, _lövell_, _pöndörít_.
> (Viszont a képzőit érdemes összegyűjtögetni, mert összeségében már egész jó képt ad a témáról - persze ez is inkább a nyelvet beszélőnek először.)



Azt hiszem, hogy altalában meg kell külömböztetni két aspektust: a formálisat és az értelembelit. Pl. "holnap _veszek _magamnak egy kiflit": a _veszek _ige formálisan jelen idő, de ebben az esetben értem szerint jövő. Így pl. a *pislant *ige formálisan is (_-nt _mozzanatos igeképző)  meg értelem szerint is mozzanatos ige. Az angol *blink* formálisan nem az, de értemszerúen lehet az. 

A mozzanatosság és a befejezettség természetesen nem ugyanaz.  A *leír *szerintem általában nem mozzanatos ige, de befejezett cselekvést jelent. A _*zuhan *_egyik sem, zuhanni lehet folyamatosan sokáig. Stb.

A *lázad *és az _*érkezik *_között a külömbség a mozzanatosság szemponjából talán ez: Aki (fel)lázad, az eddig passzív volt és hirtelen aktív lett. Tehát a (fel)lázadás pillanata valaminek (pl. forradalomnak) a _kezdete_. Aki (meg)érkezik, az eddig aktív volt (utazott, rohant, repült ..) és hirtelen passzív lett. Tehát a (meg)érkezés pillanata valaminek (pl. utazásnak) a _vége_.

Általában, konteksztus nélkül nem lehet százszázalékosan (igy írják?)  meghatározni minden árnyalatát egy igének...


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,
Nem tudom, hogy a _blink_ miért ne lehetne mozzanatos ige csak azért, mert nem képzett. (Magyarul sem képzett minden mozzanatos jelentéstartalmú ige.)
A példákat különböző (nyelvészeti) netes oldalakról vettem (pl. innen), épp azért, mert mindegyikben találtam olyasmit, amivel nem értettem mindig egyet, de épp ez az, ami gondolkodásra késztethet... (Néha pár órával később meg azt nem érti az ember, hogy miért nem értette ugyanazt korábban. )
A _lázad_ és az _érkezik_ számomra a beálló cselekvést, azaz egy kezdetet jelent inkább, mint mást, bár kétségtelen, hogy az _érkezés_ pillanatnyi cselekvésnek is felfogható, de akkor miért ne lehetne ugyanilyennek felfogni a másik igét is? 
(Az érkezés pillanatára nem jellemző, hogy passzív legyen szerintem, de még ha az is lenne, a passzivitás nem kritériuma a mozzanatosság semelyik formájának.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szia francis,
> Nem tudom, hogy a _blink_ miért ne lehetne mozzanatos ige csak azért, mert nem képzett. (Magyarul sem képzett minden mozzanatos jelentéstartalmú ige.)
> A példákat különböző (nyelvészeti) netes oldalakról vettem (pl. innen), épp azért, mert mindegyikben találtam olyasmit, amivel nem értettem mindig egyet, de épp ez az, ami gondolkodásra késztethet... (Néha pár órával később meg azt nem érti az ember, hogy miért nem értette ugyanazt korábban. )
> A _lázad_ és az _érkezik_ számomra a beálló cselekvést, azaz egy kezdetet jelent inkább, mint mást, bár kétségtelen, hogy az _érkezés_ pillanatnyi cselekvésnek is felfogható, de akkor miért ne lehetne ugyanilyennek felfogni a másik igét is?
> (Az érkezés pillanatára nem jellemző, hogy passzív legyen szerintem, de még ha az is lenne, a passzivitás nem kritériuma a mozzanatosság semelyik formájának.)



Szia, 
Azt hiszem, egy picit félreértettük egymást, illetve nem elég pontosan fejeztem ki magam ...

Az angol _*blink* _értelemszerüen lehet mozzanatos is meg nem is, de _formálisan _nem hordoz semmilyen igeképzőt ami a mozzanatos mivoltára utalna, ellentétben a magyar  _pisla*nt, *ind*ít*, ind*ul*,_ stb. szavakkal. Tehát beszélhetünk formális vagy képzett mozzanatos igékről, amik a magyarra és pl. a szláv nyelvekre jellemzőek. Másrészt, más igék is lehetenek jelentésüknél fogva, vagy az adott kontextusban mozzanatosak (blink), természetesen _a magyarban is_. 

Ezzel csak azt akartam mondani, hogy innét is adódhat  a bizonytalanság, amit a terminológiával kapcsoltaban érzünk (semelfactive, momentane ...), főleg ha más nyelvekről van szó, ahol t.i. nem ugyanazok a _formális _lehetőségek, mint pl. a magyarban.. 

Ami _lázadást _illeti: a passzivitást meg az aktivitást nem szószerint értettem, hanem magának az igének az _értelméhez _viszonyítva. Tehát, aki _fellázad_, az úgymond elkezd "_lázadni_", és a _lázadás _esetleg egy idejik tart majd. Aki viszont _megérkezik_, az nem fogja folytatni az _érkezést_. Inkább befejzte, ha nem is magát az érkezést, de mindazt amit azért tett, hogy megérkezhessen. Itt nem a mozzanatosságra akartam kitérni, hanem reagálni erre:


> ... _lázad_ ... _érkezik_ - kettő között viszont nem nagyon érzek élesen elhatárolódó különbséget ...


Példának talán jobb lenne *elindul, **elutazik *versus *megérkezik*, *megjön*. 


Azt, "hogy pár órával később meg azt nem érti az ember, hogy miért nem értette ugyanazt korábban", ponosan ismerem, sőt fordított irányban is ... )


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,
Az a lényeg, ha sikerul összehozni a mondandónkat.
Viszont mostmár akkor bevallom, hogy a "formális" kifejezéssel volt egy kis gondom, ugyanis szerintem mi inkább az "alaki" kifejezést használnánk ebben az értelemben...
A lényeg azonban az, hogy szerintem egy ilyen kifejezést mindig nehéz fordítani, mert ha olyanoknak akar az ember ilyesmiről beszélni, akik nem ismerik a jelenséget, akkor még egy tökéletes fordítással sem megyünk föltétlen sokra.
Pl. egy nyelvórán már olyan kifejezések is gondot okozhatnak, mint az alany és az állítmány, tehát egy ennyire összetett dolgot pláne nem fognak spontán ismerni.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szia francis,
> Az a lényeg, ha sikerul összehozni a mondandónkat.
> Viszont mostmár akkor bevallom, hogy a "formális" kifejezéssel volt egy kis gondom, ugyanis szerintem mi inkább az "alaki" kifejezést használnánk ebben az értelemben...
> A lényeg azonban az, hogy szerintem egy ilyen kifejezést mindig nehéz fordítani, mert ha olyanoknak akar az ember ilyesmiről beszélni, akik nem ismerik a jelenéget, akkor még egy tökéletes fordítással sem megyünk föltétlen sokra.
> Pl. egy nyelvórán már olyan kifejezések is gondot okozhatnak, mint az alany és az állítmány, tehát egy ennyire összetett dolgot pláne nem fognak spontán ismerni.



Szia Zsanna,

Látom hogy értjük egymást (mint eddig mindig)... . Igazad van, a _formális _heyett az _alaki _midenképen "magyarabb" de egyértelműbb is ebben az esetben (nem jutott az eszembe ...).

(Mellesleg érdekes, hogy úgy mondod hogy "_föltétlen_", én biztos "_feltétlen_"-t mondanék... De ezt egy külön "thread"-en kéne tárgyalni ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, fentebb említetted, hogy a szláv nyelvekben is van mozzanatos igeképző. (Gondolom, hogy azért kevesebb, mint a magyarban.) 
Tudnál példát írni erre?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Francis, fentebb említetted, hogy a szláv nyelvekben is van mozzanatos igeképző. (Gondolom, hogy azért kevesebb, mint a magyarban.)
> Tudnál példát írni erre?



Igen, főleg ez (hirtelen nem jut eszembe más, lehet hogy nincs):  -_*ną*_- (az _*ą *_orrhangot jelöl, hasonlít a francia all_*on*_s-ra). Ebben az eredeti formában csak a lengyelben maradt fenn;  oroszul -*nu*-, szlovákul _-_*nú*_-_ (néha _-nu-_, de ennek más oka van) , csehül _-_*nou*_-_ (hasonló alakok vannak a délszláv nyelvekben meg az ukránban is). 

Példák a szlovákból:
_žmurkať _- pislogni, _žmurk*nú*ť _- pislantani
_pískať _- fütyülni, _písk*nu*ť _- füttyenteni
_ležať _- feküdni, _ľah*nú*ť _- lefeküdni
_sedieť _- ülni, _sad*nú*ť _- leülni


----------

